# lake hudson



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Decided to shake off the cobwebs and take the new 20ga O/U for a walk at Lake Hudson yesterday. Didn't jump any bunnies, but it was just me, no dog, no buddies so I didn't have high hopes...just wanted some exercise. I saw an amazing amount of rabbit droppings and lots of tracks in the portion I walked...in some areas there was more rabbit turds than snow. You could see where they had nibbled the small trees because of high snow and there were areas where it looked like someone took a brushhog through it. Someone with a couple good dogs could clean up in this area. Saw very few human tracks but many canine (coyote?) tracks.

I parked in the lot on Medina Rd. and took that fencerow straight in and did a few squares. There is a large grassy field right there and I saw alot of tracks going in...probably good place for the bunnies to enjoy the sun and warm. Unfortunately without a dog I wasn't going to tromp through the grass.


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive hunted around there quite a bit, a few bunnies but not too many spots for shooting. I was hunting on the other side of medina rd that day, we only saw 2.


----------

